# Bar ends??? I mean Plugs



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, so I have been riding with Cane Creek barends on my bike for years. Recently picked up a new handlebar and found that they don't quite fit on there very well. Since the bar is carbon I really don't want to chew it up too much trying to get them to slide on so I just gave up and moved my grips back out to the edge. 

I have about 3 different sets of grips at the house but only one actually has an end to it (Oury) but I don't like them. All the others are open ended on both ends thus leaving the handle bar/hole exposed. For now I have slid the grips to the edge and slightly over it (maybe 1mm) to help protect it. Since they are lock-on style this still works but I can't seem to find anything that fits into the ends of the bars. I have tried various bar end plugs from my bmx set ups I've had but nothing fits. The bars are fairly think walled if you will thus reducing the inner diameter for a plug to fit.

So, anyone got any ideas? I thought about maybe trying a cork or something. I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind knocking back a few glasses of wine in an effort to help me fix my bike anyway. Might even make it tollerable for her.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry bro, the only plugs I use vibrate and have nothing to do with bicycling.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

When I needed bar plugs, the LBS dug up some for me from their unused parts bin.

... if the cork solution suits your style (if you have one), go for it. Champagne corks could look cool.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

And light! Didn't get a chance to play with it last night but hopefully can today. Don't have to work tomorrow so I could even drink the wine!!!


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

I personally don't use anything but metallic for bar end plugs anymore. All my rubber and plastic plugs/ends from my BMX days ended up getting chewed up and eventually pushed into the handlebar never to be seen again...I'm sure I could get them out if I tried, but whatever. I think my BMX has at least 6 or 7 plugs stuck in there by now.

Granted, my mtb doesn't get thrown around as much as my bmx, but it's just something I can't do anymore. I use ODI lock-ons with the built in aluminum end caps now for my carbon bars


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought about that but did not know if the long necks actually pluged into the par or were just a cap at the bottom of the grip. I was on Dan's yesterday looking at all the grips and I just can't tell.

My problem is that the inner diameter of the bar is smaller than any plug I can find to stick in it. Even my old road bike pulgs won't squeeze down enough to go in.


----------



## Wiggs (May 11, 2006)

Did I read correctly that you're using lock on grips? The outside clamp should protect the end of the bar. 

Why do you feel you need plugs? I haven't run them for years. They're just extra weight and don't serve a purpose (if you have lock-on grips).


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

They are lock ons and I have moved them towards the end of the bar so they hang over by about 1mm or so. I should be fine. No real need for them at this point, I just simply have always had them. So without my bar ends (handle bar extensions) and no plugs it all just looks funny to me. But hey, it was also in an effor to shave a little weight as well.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I am sure my bars would pretty quickly get filled with dirt, without plugs...


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

I use ODI plugs, they will work on carpet fiber bars. They are alloy, can get them in pretty colors and stay put.

Brock...


----------



## Lets_Ride (Nov 23, 2009)

I had the same problem after I cut down my Easton Monkeylite DH bars. Went to Wally World and bought a cheap set of grip with the plastic bar plugs. They could be forced in and work just fine.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I needed some plugs for my FSA SL-K bar... they aren't made for bar ends, so the wall thickness is thin... my lizard skin plugs (already had been used on thick walled Easton Monkeylite XC) were just way loose... 

Went to Trek store and they gave me some Bontrager end plugs... worked perfect... popped in there nicely, and snug.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

doesn't anyone bling anymore?

i use bar end caps...they come in a variety of designs and colors if you look hard enough, and they replace the outside locking clamp on your lock-ons and are just as compatible with your carbon bars as the lock-ons are.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

bling is for ****


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i'm taken, but thanks for the offer


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

The real reason to run bar plugs is to keep the bar from doing the cookie cutter thing on your body! Always have something in there - or never crash?

BLING! Try these:

https://www.purelycustom.com/p-191-bar-end-dome-12-34-handlebar-id.aspx










Many colors, laser engraved in many patterns, but $12/ea


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I found BMX sites to have TONS of bar end plugs... that would be a good place to look....


----------



## sunbrn (Sep 8, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> I found BMX sites to have TONS of bar end plugs... that would be a good place to look....


http://www.danscomp.com/products.php?cat=PARTS&show=BarEnds


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i like these grips: http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222338276/97/Salsa-Pepperjacks-Grips.html
I've had them for over 4 years now (yes, same pair, they are indestructible).
They are the perfect amount of thickness, stiffness, plushness, and they'll give you a reach-around if you sweet talk them. Also, they don't spin.
The bar end plugs that came with them were kind of thick rubber, so they were pretty strong, yet were able to be pushed into the ends of thicker bars.


----------

